
Grothendieck and Creativity [pdf] - poindontcare
http://webusers.imj-prg.fr/~leila.schneps/grothendieckcircle/Mathematics/chap1.pdf
======
myg204
The lines about making A.Weil upset made me laugh. It's interesting how A.G.
apparently rubbed A.Weil and H.Cartan the wrong way, but then Dieudonne was
totally at his side at IHES. Fascinating --if you're into Math folklore.

------
wilder
Thanks for posting — after reading Pierre Cartier's article in the Inference
Review it is exactly the tour of Recoltes & Clef that I was hoping would
appear in time. I had no idea whatsoever that it already existed.

